# pollyps and periods



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hello Peter,

I wonder if you can enlighten me. I have suffered with unbearably heavy periods for 4 or 5 years, and in Feb I had a pollyp removed. I think it measured 30 x 10. Since then I have had very light and short periods, about 3 days as opposed to 6. Whilst I am really pleased about this I am also a bit worried. Would this pollyp have made so much difference to the amount of blood each month? Does this mean I`m becoming menopausal? or just neurotic!

Thanks for your time,

Allison.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Allison,

It sounds like this has been a great success and no you are not menopuasal!!

Good luck!

Peter



allison said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you can enlighten me. I have suffered with unbearably heavy periods for 4 or 5 years, and in Feb I had a pollyp removed. I think it measured 30 x 10. Since then I have had very light and short periods, about 3 days as opposed to 6. Whilst I am really pleased about this I am also a bit worried. Would this pollyp have made so much difference to the amount of blood each month? Does this mean I`m becoming menopausal? or just neurotic!
> 
> ...


----------

